# Replacement AGR card?



## Misty. (Mar 6, 2010)

I tried Google and looking through the AGR site, but I couldn't find things so I thought I'd turn to the experts. Is it possible to have the standard AGR card replaced through the Internet? I seem to have lost mine, and I have a thing against talking on the phone if I can help it (in cases like this, accuracy of information being a factor, as my given first name is not a common spelling of the name). I'd prefer an actual card to take along in my wallet to attach to my Hyatt reservation at check-in time so I don't have to remember to write it down or make a note on my phone and/or iPod


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think you may have to call AGR itself to request one.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 7, 2010)

Yup, no way to do it online. That will take a phone call.


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 7, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Yup, no way to do it online. That will take a phone call.


Go to the AGR site and to the Contact link. There is a Membership Card Inquiry option that should get a replacement card.


----------



## Misty. (Mar 7, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, no way to do it online. That will take a phone call.
> ...



Awesome, at least I can try that first.  All else failing, I can just be "Oh, also, I have an AGR account, and here's my number so I can get those points." *makes notes on phone and iPod so they won't be far when she needs the number*


----------



## RRrich (Mar 7, 2010)

My AGR Mastercard has my AGR number on it so I discarded my AGR card when I got it. Just no need for it. If it had been S+ I would have kept it but since it wasn't .....


----------



## Misty. (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't currently have the AGR Mastercard and, considering how I am in general, would prefer not to get that card right now. I want to at least work on paying down my current low-limit cards down, if not completely off.


----------

